# A first year production Colt Army 1911..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You have some rare beautiful guns John, thanks for posting pics of them. Are you sure you don't want to trade for a nice new Winchester 1300? :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What can I say but thank you John for posting those beautys you have. It's history in your hands when you pick up one of your guns. Please keep them coming. They are great. Thanks again John... Baldy.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

In the name of everything holy please stop the 1911 and WWII 1911A1 posts. I do not have a strong grip on reality and the photos may push me over the edge. I have nothing in a class with them and it is irritating me! Regards, Richard


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Richard said:


> In the name of everything holy please stop the 1911 and WWII 1911A1 posts. I do not have a strong grip on reality and the photos may push me over the edge. I have nothing in a class with them and it is irritating me! Regards, Richard


:smt082 :smt082

No kidding!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Richard said:


> In the name of everything holy please stop the 1911 and WWII 1911A1 posts. I do not have a strong grip on reality and the photos may push me over the edge. I have nothing in a class with them and it is irritating me! Regards, Richard


hock the house leave reality alone and find and purchase a peice of history.
"if you get to good of grip on reality you might pull the trigger


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, gotta ask. How do you keep coming up with all of these beautiful guns and where do I sign up?


----------

